# Laptop defekt und Treiber werden nicht gefunden ?



## snapstar123 (7. März 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar geht es um einen Laptop von Dell, ein Dell Inspiron, er ist sehr alt.
Das Problem ist eben er lässt sich nicht mehr hochfahren egal ob im abgesicherten Modus er bricht gleich ab und man kann nicht mal denn Bluescreen sehen so schnell fährt er runter.
Ich konnte mit Glück mit meiner Digikam denn Bluescreen festhalten aber man sieht fast nichts.
An hand des Bluescreens ist die Festplatte defekt, kann man da irgendwie noch die Daten retten, ich habe mal die Platte ausgebaut aber der Anschluss ist so alt das ich ihn nicht am PC anschliesen kann um die Daten zu retten.
Gibt es eine Art Modul wo man die Platte am PC betreiben kann da wichtige Daten drauf sind, ich hätte ein Back Up gemacht aber es ist von einem Kumpel der Laptop , Mfg Snapstar

Mal was anderes, meine Schwester hat ein Laptop von Toshiba Satellite A210-15y da ist das Problem das sie keine Treiber installieren kann wie Board, Netzwerk usw., wenn man Online suchen geht nach Treibern findet er nichts an was kann das liegen.
Soll sie lieber geziehlt nach denn Treibern suchen für das Modell, ich habe es auch schon versucht aber z.B. der Realtak Treiber für Wireless keine Ahnung der spuckt mir da 10 verschiedene Treiber für das Modell aus und keine Ahnung welcher davon es sein soll.
Da ich nicht der Laptop Fan bin würde ich mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (7. März 2011)

Zum ersten Problem:
- Mit F8 (nach Post Screen) in die erweiterten Systemstartoptionen und dort den Eintrag "automatischen Neustart bei Systemfehler deaktivieren". Der Bluescreen wird darauf hin angezeigt.
- Laptop über eine LiveCD booten (z.B. Ubuntu). Sollte kein Hardwaredefekt vorliegen, solltest du mit der LiveCD die Daten von der Festplatte sichern können.

zum zweiten Problem: Eine Treiber-CD von Tohsiba ist nicht mehr vorhanden?


----------



## snapstar123 (7. März 2011)

O.K. perfekt dann fertige ich mir mal eine CD an mit Ubuntu an kann ich das auch auf einen USB-Stick ziehen, geht das auch Ubuntu.

Wegen dem anderen leider nein keine CD mehr Vorhanden, meine Geschwister und CDs  das ist immer so eine Sache, deswegen alles Online beziehen die Treiber was sich aber sehr schwieriger gestaltet als erwartet.
Ich danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (7. März 2011)

Geht auch mit USB (zumindest soll es gehen, habe es selbst noch nicht ausprobiert): Live-USB.

Auf dem Laptop deiner Schwester könntest du Everest installieren. Damit könnten die einzelnen Komponenten leichter identifiziert werden. Meist wird auch gleich eine Internet-Adresse mit angegeben, über die man die Treiber ziehen kann.


----------



## snapstar123 (7. März 2011)

O.K. perfekt dann probiere ich das mal mit dem Stick und bei meiner Schwester ihrem habe ich ja noch meinen Key für Everest Ultimate und mal schauen obs klappt.
Danke schon mal für die Hilfe und die Links , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (8. März 2011)

Kein Ding  Viel Erfolg.


----------



## snapstar123 (11. März 2011)

Also zu dem Problem mit dem Laptop von Dell der Festplatte, hier ist der Fehlercode.
Ist die Festplatte im Arsch oder was ist da sonst defekt.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ist sehr wichtig , Mfg Snapstar

Hab soweit mit Ubuntu denn Laptop zum laufen gebracht, mal schauen ob die Festplatte überhaupt noch geht.
Was auch komisch wahr die Anzeige vom Laptop sah schon 2 jahre so aus wie auf dem Bild unten hat er gemeint.
Also das was man sieht wahr so klein in der Mitte und aussen alles schwarz, man konnte alles einstellen auch die Auflösung aber das Bild blieb immer so was ich komisch finde.
Es wahr nicht beschnitten oder so die Taskleiste wahr alles da bloss halt sehr klein in der Mitte, wie wenn ich meinen 26" Monitor nehme und das Bild von einem 19" Monitor vergleiche, ist komisch zu erklären aber bei Ubuntu wird der komplette Bildschrim wieder ausgefüllt.
Wie kann ich das machen das ich die Festplatte jetzt überprüfen kann, würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (11. März 2011)

Die Fehlermeldung deutet i.d.R. auf eine defekte Festplatte hin. Ursächlich kann aber auch ein defektes Dateisystem oder falsche Bootparameter sein.
Kannst du denn mit Ubuntu auf die Festplatte zugreifen? Oder mit der XP Installations-CD die Eingabekonsole erreichen (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass XP drauf ist). Falls das klappen sollte, kannst du über die Eingabekonsole den Befehl "chkdsk /r" eingeben (ohne ""). Sollte es nur an einem defekten Dateisystem liegen, kann das damit repariert werden.


----------



## snapstar123 (11. März 2011)

Ich kann auf die Festplatte zugreifen über Ubuntu aber er zeigt mir schon an das Sektoren defekt sind.
Also die Daten retten und eine neue rein wenn schon Sektoren beschädigt sind.
Ja ist XP drauf.

Bei meinem anderen System mit dem Dual Core E7400 habe ich auch eine Samsung F1 500GB Festplatte wo alle Sektoren heil sind aber trozdem Fehler hat, muss ich mir da auch gedanken machen, die Daten habe ich schon auf meine externe Festplatte gesichert, ist zwar kurz Top Off würde mich aber auf eine Antwort freuen, habe mit HD Tune getestet, alle Sektoren im grünen Bereich ums wörtlich zu nehmen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (11. März 2011)

Jupp, wenn schon defekte Sektoren angezeigt werden, Daten retten und neue Festplatte kaufen.

Mache bei der anderen einen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo. Evtl. kann über die SMART Werte noch etwas näheres zur Platte gesagt werden. Was für Fehler werden denn bei der Platte angezeigt?


----------



## snapstar123 (11. März 2011)

Werde das morgen mal in Angriff nehmen mit der Platte, danke schon mal für die Hilfe.
Bei der anderen Platte mache ich morgen auch mal Screens mit HD Tune, lasse es noch mal laufen und dann zu denn Fehlern, hoffe das sie noch etwas länger lebt, danke schon mal für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Hatuja (11. März 2011)

Bei zumindest den neueren Dells kann man einen integrierten Diagnosetest durchlaufen lassen. Beim POST- Screen F12 drücken, da sollte er dann danach ein Menü zeigen, wo man ein temporäres Bootlaufwerk auswählen kann. Da gibt es dann auch die System Diagnostics oder so ähnlich.


----------



## snapstar123 (11. März 2011)

Müsste ich mal schauen aber der ist schon ziemlich alt, also schon so 4-5 Jahre aber die Daten werden einfach auf die externe Platte gezogen und es kommt eine neue rein, dann Sys neu auflegen und hoffe das er geht, danke auch schon mal für die Antwort, werde mal schauen ob er die Funktion hat , Mfg Snapstar

Hier mal die Screens von HD-Tune wegen der Festplatte von meinem System denn anderen wo kein Sektor defekt ist nur diese Fehlermeldungen.
Geben diese Fehler schon zu bedenken oder lebt die Platte noch etwas, ist die Samsung F1 500GB wo das System beim Booten schon zicken macht.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (14. März 2011)

Der Wert B8 (Dezimal 184) ist bei HP Platten mit SMART IV als "End-to-End Error" bekannt. Da dies jedoch eine Samsung Platte ist, könnte der (herstellerspezifische) Wert alles mögliche bedeuten. (Hängt die Platte evtl. an einem HP-Board?)
Hier wäre es vielleicht ratsam eine Anfrage an den Samsung Support zu stellen.

Mache von der Platte nochmal ein Screenshot mit CrystalDiskInfo, um auszuschließen, das HDTune (was ja schon etwas älter ist) den Wert nicht korrekt ausliest.
Auffällig wäre noch die Ultra DMA CRC Error Count (24), der (im günstigen Fall) auf ein Problem mit dem Datenkabel schließen lässt. Diesen Wert würde ich regelmäßig beobachten. Sollte er weiter ansteigen, sollte das Datenkabel ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## snapstar123 (14. März 2011)

Dabke schon mal für die Antwort hatte schon mal das Problem mit dem Sata-Kabel, das Board ist das Asus P5Q Pro Turbo, hängt an einem normalen Sata-Port.
Werde es aber mal mit dem Programm testen und denn Hersteller kontaktieren.

Beim Dell hat es sich erledigt, da kommt eine neue Platte rein denn soweit ist nur die Platte beschädigt aber Daten sind gesichert, dabke noch mal für die Hilfe mit Ubuntu hat es prima geklappt, werde Ubuntu jetzt öffter verwenden ist echt genial , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (14. März 2011)

Prima, dass das mit Ubuntu gut geklappt hat.

Teste die Samsung -vor Kontaktaufnahme mit Samsung- noch mit dem herstellereigenen Diagnosetool: ES-Tool | Downloads | SAMSUNG Hard Disk Drive

Den Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo kannst du trotzdem gerne noch machen 



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Dabke schon mal für die Antwort hatte schon mal das Problem mit dem Sata-Kabel


 
Dann sind das evtl. noch die alten protokollierten UDMA-CRC Fehler (diese werden ja nicht auf NULL zurückgesetzt).


----------



## snapstar123 (14. März 2011)

O.K. perfekt, werde es dann an meinem anderen System probieren und mal schauen was raus kommt.
Daten sind dort so oder so keine drauf sondern nur ein paar Anwendungen und Programme um ins I-Net zu gehen usw.
Wird auch neu formatiert die Platte bloss mal halt schauen ob sie eben noch etwas länger lebt oder ob ich für das System eine neue brauche.
Also danke noch mal für die Hilfe, lade die Programme jetzt mal runter und dann auf denn USB-Stick rüber zum anderen System und drauf die Anwendungen oder gleich auf denn Stick installieren und vom Stick ausführen wenn es nicht die Ergebnisse bzw. die Fehler verfälscht , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (14. März 2011)

Gern geschehen 
Viele Grüße


----------



## snapstar123 (15. März 2011)

Was muss ich denn genau machen bei dem ESTool von Samsung um die Platte auf Fehler zu überprüfen, ich lasse es gerade durchlaufen es sieht aber eher aus als wenn es ein Benchmark ist, soweit funktioniert dort bis jetzt alles.
Was muss ich bei dem Programm denn Eingeben um die Platte auf Fehler zu prüfen.
Ich habe es auf eine CD gebrannt und wird über DOS ausgeführt, soweit funktioniert das Programm auch.
Auf jeden fall mache ich Bilder von dem Tool und was es so alles anzeigt, würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar

Hier mal Cseens von dem Programm CrystalDiskInfo und gleich noch vom ESTool von Samsung, da sieht es so aus als hätte die Platte keine Fehler, also denke ich es liegt am Kabel oder am NT, ist das Be Quiet DPP P7 550W manche haben auch einen Bug von der Serie vom Be Quiet NT.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (16. März 2011)

ESTool hast du richtig angewandt. Dabei wurden auch Fehler erkannt (SMART Error).
Aufgrund der UDMA CRC Errors würde ich zunächst das Datenkabel austauschen und anschließend den Test wiederholen.
Sollten die Fehler bleiben, könntest du entweder bei Samsung nach einem aktuelleren Firmware für die Platte ausschau halten, oder dich -mit dem Ergebnis von ESTool- an den Samsung Support (zwecks Garantie) wenden.
Ich würde allerdings die Platte, wenn der SMART Fehler trotz neuen Datenkabel bei ESTools angezeigt wird, gleich bei Samsung reklamieren (service code aj38 -> siehe Ergebnis ESTools).

Den BeQuiet Bug würde ich ausschließen, da sich dieser anders auswirkt: [Sammelthread] PC startet nicht (mehr) mit Be Quiet-Netzteil - ForumBase


----------



## snapstar123 (16. März 2011)

Ja stimmt mit dem Be Quiet Bug der reagiert anders.
Bei mir ist es auch so wenn der PC botten will muss ich auch erst F1 drücken damit er dann ins Windows hochfährt, das habe ich vergessen zu sagen wo kommt checkin NVRAM oder wie das heist.
Danke schon mal für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar

Lasse gerade mit einem noch neuen Sata-Kabel die Platte mit dem ESTool laufen und danach noch mal mit dem CrystalDiskInfo, lade wenn es fertig ist die Bilder hoch , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (16. März 2011)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch so wenn der PC botten will muss ich auch erst F1 drücken damit er dann ins Windows hochfährt,


 
Wird da ein "cmos checksum bad" angezeigt? In diesem Fall, wäre vermutlich nur die Bios-Batterie leer.


----------



## snapstar123 (16. März 2011)

Ich dachte immer diese Batterien halten ewig, das Board ist jetzt ca. 2 Jahre alt, na ja dann hole ich mir mal 2 von denn Batterien, danke für die Antwort.
Das ESTool läuft noch, wenn es fertig ist dann mache ich noch Screens und von dem anderen Programm.

Wie ist das bei dem Dell Laptop sind die Festplatten teuer denn der Anschluss der Platte ist ja sehr veraltet, würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (16. März 2011)

Die Batterien halten i.d.R. auch ziemlich lange. Zwei Jahre ist wirklich etwas kurz. Wird denn "cmos checksum bad" auch angezeigt?

Wenn dein Laptop noch einen IDE Anschluss hat...sind die Festplatten vergleichsweise teurer als die SATA Pendents:
Samsung Spinpoint M5P 160GB (HM160HC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Western Digital Scorpio Blue 160GB, 8MB Cache (WD1600BEVE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Western Digital Scorpio Blue 250GB, 8MB Cache (WD2500BEVE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## snapstar123 (16. März 2011)

O.K. danke schon mal für die Links zwecks der Festplatte für denn Lapi.

So hier mit dem neuen Sata-Kabel die Festplatte, der Screen mit CrystalDiskInfo und HD-Tune.
ESTool kommen gleich noch die Screens , Mfg Snapstar

So hier noch ESTool mit dem neuen Sata-Kabel.
Jetzt sehe ich das, dass eine Bild verschwommen ist aber das Bild ist glaube ich nicht wichtig hoffe ich.
Jetzt hoffe ich das es soweit alles in Ordnung ist und die Platte mit dem neuen Kabel erst mal etwas länger läuft, würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (16. März 2011)

Auch hier wieder (oder immer noch) ein (service code) AJ38 SMART Error.

Ich würde mich per Email an den Support von Samsung wenden (Modellnummer HDD und den Service Code -AJ38-).


----------



## snapstar123 (16. März 2011)

O.K. werde ich mal machen, setze jetzt das System auch neu auf, vieleicht legt sich es dann auch soweit.
Hab jetzt fast die CPU geschrottet da vom Laufwerk das Kabel durchgehend denn Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler blockiert hat normal ist kein Laufwerk an dem Sys aber eben wegen ESTool, es hat sogar leicht verschmort gerochen, zum Glück habe ich in dem System starke Gehäuselüfter wie Scyth Ultra Kaze .
Wechsel jetzt mal lieber denn Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler denn das Lager ist jetzt nicht mehr so richtig, noch mal Glück gehabt und die CPU ist heil, passiert alles wenn man zu hecktisch arbeitet.

Also Support die Fehlermeldung zu schicken und das Sys kommt neu drauf und denn Rechner mal komplett entstauben, wird mal wieder Zeit.
Danke für die Hilfe, wenn die Platte nicht mehr lange lebt ist auch nicht so tragisch, ist mehr fürs Internet gedacht und halt mal ein paar Anwednungen, die Platten kosten auch nicht mehr die Welt, die Samsung Eco F4 2Tb ca. 70€ die Preise sind sehr schnell in denn Keller gesunken , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (16. März 2011)

Gern geschehen 

Und zukünftig viel Zeit lassen beim herumbauen und sorgfältig arbeiten (kenne ich irgendwo her) 

Viele Grüße


----------



## snapstar123 (20. März 2011)

So habe alles neu gemacht,alle Kabel erneuert das Sys neu aufgelegt, also denn ganzen Rechner mal auf denn neuesten Stand gebracht.
Das Problem sieht man ja bei denn Screens wenn der PC hochfährt und im Windows ist kommt gleich diese Fehlermeldung, jetzt habe ich HDTune noch mal installiert um zu schauen.
Ich glaube es wird Zeit für eine neue Festplatte denn die Warnung kommt jedes mal, wenn der PC auch mal länger an ist kommt sie auch mal zwischen drinnen.
Hoffe jetzt nicht das sie echt denn Geist aufgibt oder ob man es mit einer neuen Firmeware retten kann.
Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja wie lange gibt Samsung Garantie auf Festplatten, sie wurde immer ordentlich behandelt und es ist immer ein Lüfter vorne an der Platte um sie kühl zu halten.
Ist die Samsung Spinpoint F1 HD502IJ 500GB also schon etwas älter, Modelnummer muss ich noch mal schauen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (21. März 2011)

Mit einem Firmware-Update wirst du die Platte wohl nicht retten können. 

Hier kannst du nachsehen, ob deine Platte noch Garantie hat: Hdd warranty check SAMSUNG


----------



## snapstar123 (21. März 2011)

O.K. danke, ich habe mal geschaut, im normal Fall sind es 3 Jahre, die Platte habe ich am 19.10.2008 gekauft also hat sie noch Garantie.
Ich würde sie gerne Einschicken bloss bei dem Versandhändler hatte ich schon mit meiner Razer Lachesis Probleme gehabt, sie hatte Garantie und die wollten mir nur 15€ aus bezahlen, nach langer schreiberei hat es sich aber geklärt und habe für einen kleinen Aufpreis die Roccat Kona+ bekommen.
Wenn ich jetzt mit der Festplatte da ankomme stellen sie mir bestimmt nur 5€ in Rechnung, dann schicke ich sie lieber direkt zu Samsung auch wenn es länger dauert dafür habe ich dann nicht solche Probleme.
Danke schon mal für deine ganze Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (21. März 2011)

Ich würde die Platte auch gleich zu Samsung schicken. Bei der Kontaktaufnahme -Fehlerbeschreibung- kannst du auch gleich nachfragen, ob ein Firmware-Update sinnvoll wäre.

Gern geschehen


----------



## snapstar123 (21. März 2011)

Ja danke, muss erst die Platte ausbauen wegen der Seriennummer denn beim Formular von dem Link gibt es ja die Festplatte nicht wo man das Modell auswählen soll aber ich glaube das ich da was anderes auswählen muss, müsste auf dem Aufkleber stehen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (21. März 2011)

Genau, du musst in dem Formular die PN oder SN eingeben, welche auf der Festplatte zu finden ist.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. März 2011)

Ja genau aber was muss ich da eingeben, ist ja die Samsung Spinpoint F1 HD502IJ 500GB also auf dem Etikette schauen was drauf steht aber bei Select Modell da stehen ja nur alte Modelle oder ist das wieder was anderes wo ich da aussuchen muss beim Modell.
Würde mich noch mal auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (21. März 2011)

Nun ja...wenn die Platte da noch nicht auszwählen ist, dürfte es keine Frage sein, dass da noch Garantie drauf ist.
Dann kannst du dir den Warranty Check sparen und gleich Samsung kontaktieren.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. März 2011)

Ja habe sie direkt angeschrieben, Garantie ist noch drauf, hoffe das ich die auch ein Austauschgerät bekomme oder wie das halt bei Festplatten abläuft.

Danke noch mal, bei meiner Schwester ihrem Laptop hat sich auch alles erledigt, ging echt gut mit Everest, Sound, Display und W-Lan funktioniert jetzt alles , Mfg Snapstar

So habe mal kurz meine externe Festplattelaufen lassen eine kleine Treckstore Pocket x..u. 500GB und habe jetzt mit HDTune fesgestellt das schon Sektoren beschädigt sind, nicht viele aber es sind so ca 10%.
Das heist nichts gutes, bei Healt zeigt er mir nichts an wegen Fehlercodes.
Jetzt kann ich mir darüber sorgen machen da die Platte als Backup dient, blöd ist es jetzt halt da ich weiter mit Dokumenten arbeiten muss aber jetzt für ca. 1 Woche ins Krankenhaus muss und da brauche ich die externe Platte zum arbeiten.
Wenn Sektoren beschädigt sind in einem nicht so grossen Maß ist das erst mal dramatisch, ich muss da auch gleich mal hin schreiben wegen Garantie denn die ist nicht ma 2 Jahre alt, habe ich ein Pech zur Zeit mit Festplatten, wenigsten geht es meiner Samsung F3 noch sehr gut , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (22. März 2011)

Wenn schon defekte Sektoren vorliegen, erhöht sich natürlich die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit der Festplatte. Die Platten haben zwar auch eine große Anzahl an Reservesektoren, allerdings wenn schon 10% der Sektoren bei HDTune als beschädigt angezeigt werden, ist das schon recht happig (bzw. die Reservesektoren sind aufgebraucht und der Ausfall rückt immer näher).
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Festplatte in der nächsten Woche ausfällt (wenn du im Krankenhaus bist) ist zwar nicht ganz so hoch, aber da es sich um eine Backup Platte handelt steigt -nach Murphys Gesetzen- die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit mit der Wichtigkeit der Daten, die auf dem Laufwerk liegen.

Lieber die allerwichtigsten Daten zusätzlich auf einer anderen Platte / DVD / etc. sichern.


----------

